
The Arc Challenge by Jim Weirich - luccastera
http://www.onestepback.org/index.cgi/Tech/Ruby/ArcChallenge.red
======
tig
Yes, you can create an environment in every language to help you write very
short web-apps. I still dont get the point Paul wants to make with his Arc
example. Your Ruby solution looks a lot more readable to me. Also my PHP
solution, which is here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=108625>

Maybe Paul wants to elaborate, what from his point of view the advantages of
his ARC example are?

------
jamesbritt
I'm pretty sure both Wee and IOWA, two Ruby Web frameworks (and each about 5
years old) can do this out of the box.

(Wee was more a prof-of-concept. IOWA is still under active development)

------
pg
The Arc version doesn't depend on continuations. All you need for this is
closures.

~~~
antirez
We are not interested in implementation details but abstractions I think. It's
like to do a session-cookie based implementation and say that we don't need
closures at all, just imperative programming with cookies.

it's very strange you are continuing to argue against 100000 people. Just you
didn't picked the right example to show your point.

A dialect of Lisp that's coincise has his space in this world without
challanges, if developers will like it eventually it will get some kind of
user base. I don't think languages are adopted because of challenges in the
real world, nor that this challenges can really show that the language is
worth something: it will be automagically clear once a language adds some
abstraction that is truly novel and useful, like it happened for garbage
collection, for functional programming, OOP, closures and so on.

Not only this, a language can even gain success even being almost feature-
equivalent with others just because the designer had a better taste, like it
happened to Ruby.

